# The Formby squirrels are all dying



## rosa (Sep 27, 2008)

Horrific news


----------



## Greebo (Sep 27, 2008)

And all because someone with more money than sense brought "ornamental" tree rats over from America for their stately home, then allowed the vermin to breed and escape.  And later generations of humans didn't bother to limit the population spread or wipe them out in time.

Which leaves us with red squirrels in Scotland, except that a grey was recently sighted there too (and not caught & removed or destroyed).  And a few on Browsea Island, (and other small islands) for the moment.

This problem was created by humans, and IMHO it's about time that humans bothered to start putting it right.


----------



## soulman (Sep 27, 2008)

Bit strange this. Reds are slowly growing in numbers with careful and quiet monitoring throughout northern england. I've seen quite a few this summer and lovely they were. Despite the publicity about formby I've never seen a red there.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Sep 27, 2008)

Am I the only person who imagined squirrels with buck teeth and banjo-ukeleles when they read the thread title?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 27, 2008)

soulman said:


> Bit strange this. Reds are slowly growing in numbers with careful and quiet monitoring throughout northern england. I've seen quite a few this summer and lovely they were. Despite the publicity about formby I've never seen a red there.



Are the ones sighted and apparently increasing definitely red or were they greys with rusty brown patches on their backs (as seen in S London)?

In 3 years of studying in the area, I never heard of the Formby red squirrels either (until a televison programme about them last year).  That particular colony is hard for animals (including humans) to reach - v steep sand dunes & sea on one or more sides, and that's probably why it was safe for so long.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Which leaves us with red squirrels in Scotland, except that a grey was recently sighted there too (and not caught & removed or destroyed).  And a few on Browsea Island, (and other small islands) for the moment.



Greys are up as far as Dundee now.  My mum says she saw one in our village.  She didn't kill it.  Though to be fair she doesn't own a gun and is not as fleet of foot since hitting 70.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 27, 2008)

Jesus 

Poor ickle squiggles


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 27, 2008)

noooooooooooo!

The last time I went, they were so tame they would come and eat straight out of your hand.


----------



## rosa (Sep 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> noooooooooooo!
> 
> The last time I went, they were so tame they would come and eat straight out of your hand.



awwwwww  i've never been, i've been meaning to for years and now it looks like it's too late


----------



## soulman (Sep 27, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Are the ones sighted and apparently increasing definitely red or were they greys with rusty brown patches on their backs (as seen in S London)?
> 
> In 3 years of studying in the area, I never heard of the Formby red squirrels either (until a televison programme about them last year).  That particular colony is hard for animals (including humans) to reach - v steep sand dunes & sea on one or more sides, and that's probably why it was safe for so long.



No definitely reds, which tend to be smaller than greys and have a much bushier tail. I know that part of the Sefton coast quite well and it's always struck me as not being a natural habitat for reds or any squirrels. Plus they've become a tourist attraction there with groups of people traipsing around designated paths looking for them. My guess is they're right up in the trees keeping their heads down.

The reds I've seen this year have been in their natural habitat, woodland, open countryside and near rivers in Cumbria.


----------



## soulman (Sep 27, 2008)

And they didn't have crack pipes like the ones in s. landaan


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 27, 2008)

Sad news but perhaps inevitable - surely the idea of vaccinating a squirrel population is a bit much


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 2, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Which leaves us with red squirrels in Scotland, except that a grey was recently sighted there too (and not caught & removed or destroyed)



They feed the little grey feckers in Edinburgh 

I will shoot any greys I see. We had a red visit the garden a few months ago 

You see evidence of the reds round here but rarely actually see them.

YI, I did wonder too


----------



## obanite (Oct 13, 2008)

My mate used to be a ranger in the nature reserve. He'll be gutted.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2008)

hope yet!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7573535.stm


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Some folk in the North East have been taking drastic anti-grey action:

Hard core Geordie-red-squirrel-vigilantes, you know the score



Not quite sure what I think about this yet...am simultaneously amused, appalled and cheered by this group's actions...


----------



## soulman (Oct 20, 2008)

London journo get's a bit freaked out


----------



## strange-fish (Oct 21, 2008)

I grew up in Formby - and there used to be loads and loads of red squirrels - we had them in our garden!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> Some folk in the North East have been taking drastic anti-grey action:
> 
> Hard core Geordie-red-squirrel-vigilantes, you know the score
> 
> ...



I read that article and couldn't decide whether to cheer or jcheer cos the fuckers doing all this are such obvious tories.

Still, I did think that the healthy attitude to hunting and eating would wind up lots of Guardian readers no end, so big em up for that


----------

